# iPad 3 sauvegarde photo sur SD card



## coink (26 Juillet 2015)

Salut à tous,

Je pars en long voyage avec mon APN et mon iPad, et cherche à faire des sauvegardes des photos sur différentes cartes SD (j'ai 2 x 64Gb en stock pour cela), en mode déconnecté.

Il existe bien le Apple Camera connexion Kit, pour SD card et USB, mais d'après ce que je trouve sur le net, il est uniquement possible d'IMPORTER les photos sur l'iPad, donc pas de sauvegarde possible.

Est-ce que vous savez si avec une application tierce type iFile, Goodreader, Documents by readdle, il est possible de copier les fichiers photo vers la carte SD.

Sinon il y a la solution du jailbreak, je n'avais jamais eu besoin d'en passer par la mais pour le coup, Apple me déçoit :/

Merci de votre aide


----------



## lineakd (26 Juillet 2015)

@coink, ou t'acheter un périphérique wifi ou lightning.


----------



## coink (26 Juillet 2015)

j'ai déjà étudié cette question, et cela ne me convient pas :
- adaptateur lightning : c'est un ipad 3 en 40pin, pas de Lightning puis ça changerait quelque chose ?

- adaptateur wifi : C'est une bonne solution a pas cher, et qui plus est fait généralement batterie externe, mais je privilégie le format très compact de l'adaptateur sd card car chaque grammes compte dans mon sac ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Août 2015)

Perso pour vider les cartes de mon 5d2 en reportage, j'utilise l'adaptateur usb pour brancher mon 5d2 sur mon iPad Air, cela fonctionne très bien, les fichiers raw sont transférés sur mon iPad sans soucis...


----------



## lineakd (1 Août 2015)

@Moumou92, ce que @coink aimerait, c'est de pouvoir les transférer de l'ipad vers la sd.
@coink, certaines apps des clés usb lightning permettent de sauvegarder les photos, contacts et calendrier. Je n'ai pas essayé celles en "40pin" ou encore les fichiers raw avec ces apps.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

Dans ce cas il faut utiliser le combo goodreader  + adaptateur wifi (j'utilise un adaptateur qui fait routeur / batterie / adaptateur USB) et ça marche super bien... Par contre ça prend un peu de place et quelques grammes...


----------



## lineakd (2 Août 2015)

@Moumou92, et avec l'app filebrowser, tu pourras accéder à ton fichier sur ton périphérique sans le télécharger sur la tablette.


----------

